# How long should I wait for glue to dry before putting it back into the tank?



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

So my driftwood finally arrived and I am so excited about that. It even came nice and sanded on some corners, which I did not expect but it's super nice that it passed 'the nylon' test without having me work for it 🤣 I even got an extra piece that is just as large as the ones I ordered for free!

What I am wondering about though, since I've never glued anything that goes into the tank before, is how long I need to wait for it to dry? I tried to look for answers online but it seems to vary greatly so I thought I would ask you guys instead since I always seem to end up doing that anyway lol

1. Can I just take out my plants and pat them dry - and then start glueing?
2. How long do I press it against the wood/glue?
3. How long do I wait before I can add it to my tank? I don't want to accidentally poison my poor fish 😱

I got this glue 








Amazon.com: Gorilla Super Glue Gel, 20 Gram, Clear, (Pack of 1) : Office Products


Buy Gorilla Super Glue Gel, 20 Gram, Clear, (Pack of 1): Liquid White Glues - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





Thanks 💕


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

Congrats on the new driftwood. Hopefully you get an answer soon! 😊


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

1. Yes, you can.
2. Plants will attach quite instantly - you‘ll feel when they attach and especially if there‘s enough moisture the glue will cure very fast. Just use a very small amount of glue - only tiny drops.
3. Glue will cure instantly with the moisture of driftwood/plant. You can put it right back into the tank

I strongly recommend wearing gloves - superglue on finger tips is not super lovely unless you want a profound peeling.


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

Feanor said:


> 1. Yes, you can.
> 2. Plants will attach quite instantly - you‘ll feel when they attach snd especislly if there‘s enough moisture the glue will cure very fast.
> 3. Glue will cure instantly with the moisture of driftwood/plant. You can put it right back into the tank
> 
> I strongly recommend to wear gloves - superglue on finger tips is not super lovely unless you don‘t want a profound peeling.


Thank you, Feanor! 💕 I am happy to hear there won't be a chance for me to accidentally poison my boys! About the gloves... probably a good idea. The immediate comment I got when the glue arrived was "How long until I need to help separate your fingers?" so yeah.... not a bad advise 🤣


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

As long as the main ingredient is *Cyanoacrylate* you should be fine. You do not want ethyl Cyanoacrylate. The way I understand it, water acts as an instant bond.


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> As long as the main ingredient is *Cyanoacrylate* you should be fine. You do not want ethyl Cyanoacrylate.


Time for me to scrutinize my gorilla glue to make sure it does not have the word 'ethyl' in it, then!

Thanks


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

I swapped to the original super glue to be sure and got the plants glued onto it. I just added one piece of driftwood.. and it is still upside down. I have dubbed the tank "the jungle" for now because it looks completely wild and unorganized. This is about 1/4 of it and the rest is not looking any more tamed - but plants have been glued! 😂


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

I asked my local fish store and they use cotton thread. They say it dissolves by the time the roots take hold. They also suggested fishing line.


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

MABetta said:


> I asked my local fish store and they use cotton thread. They say it dissolves by the time the roots take hold. They also suggested fishing line.


Thanks, never heard of that! I will store it away with my other information that may be useful in the future


----------

